# Quest for Peace



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

Moin!

www.gutenachtkopf.de
(noch) kleines Ballerspiel von mir.

seit gestern mit Highscoreliste, will sich aber niemand eintragen...
Um Feedback wird gebeten, besonders falls was nicht geht


----------



## thE_29 (7. Dez 2004)

Also mit webstart ist es egal welche Taste ich drücke da kommt son komischer Bildschirm der sich über alles drüberlegt und mit was man schießt bin ich auch net draufgekommen, da das bei jeder Taste war!

Ne Anleitung wäre halt super...


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass im Hintergrund von Webstart eine Einabe erwartet wird...


mit Shift-Tab (zumindest bei Windows) den Prozess wechseln, ok klicken, wieder Shift-Tab, fertig.


----------



## Manfred (7. Dez 2004)

Also beim Webstart kommt folgendes Problem bei mir:



> Beim Starten/Ausführen der Anwendung ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
> 
> Titel: shooter
> Hersteller: Hansdampf
> ...




Applet geht!
Geile Grafik auf jeden Fall!

Ich bin sowieso kein Freund von Webstart und Applets, warum machst du keine Applikation draus??


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

Manfred: die Fehlermeldung sagt mir nichts. Gehen andere Webstart Programme bei dir oder nur dieses nicht?



> Ich bin sowieso kein Freund von Webstart und Applets, warum machst du keine Applikation draus??


ähem... Webstart ist dazu da, Applikationen zu starten. Ist praktisch dasselbe, als ob du ein jar doppelklickst.

Was ist bei dir "sehr lange" ? mehr als 10 sek ? (dann läuft was schief)
danke


----------



## Manfred (7. Dez 2004)

Ich habs eh schon editiert, das Applet ging dann, aber dauert halt ein bisl!

Ich denke schon, dass ich schonmal so ein Webstart gestartet hab.

Wenn du das sowieso als Applikation hast, stell mal das JAR-File hier rein!


----------



## bygones (7. Dez 2004)

webstart hat bei mir erstmal länger nach einer Java 1.4.2 Version bei sun angefragt.... habs dann abgebrochen und applet genutzt


----------



## Manfred (7. Dez 2004)

Bei mir wars auch so, angefragt nach 1.4 (obwohl ich 1.5 hab), oder sucht Webstart das immer aus dem Netz, damit man das nicht haben muss?? Wahrscheinlich...


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

ich hab was an dem Aufruf verändert (vorher <j2se version="1.4"/>  jetzt: <j2se version="1.4+"/>)
könnte sein, dass das nun besser ist, muss nicht...


----------



## bygones (7. Dez 2004)

geht nun direkt


----------



## akira (7. Dez 2004)

Hi,

wirklich sehr geile Grafik und gutes Gameplay!

Schade, daß du einen Obfuscator benutzt hast, ich würde mir gern mal den Code ansehen...


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

> Schade, daß du einen Obfuscator benutzt hast, ich würde mir gern mal den Code ansehen... icon_smile.gif


ohne Obfuscator wärs doppelt so groß.
Beim Quellcode hättest du richtig viel zu tun, ziemlich viel Spaghetti aus längst vergangenen Zeiten, null Kommentare und 1000+ Klassen.
Den Sourcecode geb ich (noch) nicht her, einzelne Fragen beantworte ich gerne.


----------



## foobar (7. Dez 2004)

Cooles Spiel  :applaus: 

Was für APIs benutzt du denn? Java3D?


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

nur meinen eigenen Software Renderer, kein:  jogl, lwjgl, java2d, java3d.

das war mal 1.1 kompatibel, brauchte aber Midi, MouseWheel, Fullscreen und co.


----------



## akira (7. Dez 2004)

Kennt vielleicht jemand ein Tutorial oder ein kommentiertes Beispiel, wie man einen Software-Renderer schreibt?

Ich glaube, das Thema könnte mich interessieren.


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

google mal "tinyptc".

das benutzt EgonOlsen auch für seinen Softwaremodus in Paradroid. (glaube ich)
Vielleicht ist er auch der Autor (?)


----------



## thE_29 (7. Dez 2004)

Woher hast du deinen Softwarerenderer?

Selber geschrieben oder isses der von dir oben genannte?


----------



## Guest (7. Dez 2004)

selber geschrieben.
Ich benutze den auch nur zum Rendern von Animationen.
Es fehlen wichtige Sachen wie ein ScenenGraph, ich kann damit also keine Rumlauf-Egoshooter machen.
Dafür kann er prozedurale Texturen und andere Klimbim.
Hat auch ziemlich lange gedauert, den zu programmieren. Resultat: ich zahl Uni-Strafgebühr, dafür brauchen meine ganzen Animationen nur 20kByte.


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

ähhh.. autologout


----------



## akira (7. Dez 2004)

Ist ja wirklich kaum zu glauben, was man mit dem bischen Code so alles anstellen kann.

Ich habe mir die Beispiel-Applets runtergeladen und werde mal ein bischen damit rumspielen.

Danke für den Tip. :applaus:


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Dez 2004)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> google mal "tinyptc".
> das benutzt EgonOlsen auch für seinen Softwaremodus in Paradroid. (glaube ich)
> Vielleicht ist er auch der Autor (?)


Neeee... :wink: Weder das eine, noch das andere. Vielleicht bist du einer Namensähnlichkeit aufgesessen, die sich zwischen tinyPTC und jPCT ergibt. Von letzterem bin ich der Autor und das verwende ich auch in Paradroid. Mit tinyPTC habe ich nichts zu tun und habe es auch noch nie verwendet (aber immerhin vor Ewigkeiten mal reingeschaut).


----------



## Hansdampf (7. Dez 2004)

Ooops... da hab ich mich nun auch mal schlau gemacht. TinyPTC hat ja nicht mal was mit 3d zu tun (wahrscheinlich wieder falsch). Ich meinte eigentlich deins, ist ja auch viel besser    
Habe mir BEIDE vorher noch nicht genau angeschaut.


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Dez 2004)

hm, erster  ???:L  hab die ganze zeit den rechner spielen lassen. nette Landschaft


----------



## Hansdampf (8. Dez 2004)

das hast du dir redlich verdient. Bist der erste, der auf die Idee gekommen ist   
muss ich wohl abstellen...


----------



## EgonOlsen (8. Dez 2004)

Habe mal die Webstart-Variante probiert und die lief (bei maximaler Bildschirmgröße) extrem hakelig. Nicht direkt ruckelig...die Framerate war schon ok, aber es gab in einer Tour "Aussetzer". Nach dem Abschalten des Sounds wurde es besser, aber immer noch unspielbar. Habe dann mal alles abgeschaltet, was da abzuschalten geht. Das hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Die Bildrate ist wie gesagt ok, nur macht es ständig Pausen....sieht mir irgendwie nach einem Timingproblem aus.

System: P4HT@ 3.2Ghz, Radeon X800XT-PE, WinXP, Java1.5

Edit: Ach ja, die Applet-Version läuft gut und die Webstart-Version bricht beim Beenden reproduzierbar mit einem OutOfMemory-Error auf dem Heap ab. Vielleicht ist es einfach ein GC Problem?


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Dez 2004)

Bei mir hackt es nicht (machz keine Pause). Sowohl mit dem Applet als auch mit der Web-App.  Bei mir hat sich nach einer Weile nur der Ton von selbst abgeschalten.
-> Athlon XP 1800, 256 MB   , GeForce 2 MX irgendwas :cry: ,  Win 2000, Java 1.5


----------



## Hansdampf (8. Dez 2004)

dankechön

jnlp update 2.Teil: 
<j2se version="1.4+" java-vm-args="-ea -Xincgc -Xmx200m"/>
hoffe, dass es wieder hilft. Kann gut sein, dass bei 800x600 die voreingestellten 64Mb(sind sie das?) knapp werden und der gc dauernd läuft. 
kleiner hint:  mit ESC kommt man in ein Menü mit bunten Knöpfen, da kann man Mucke machen (mit 1.5 kann ich die Lautstärke nicht regulieren), SoundFX an/aus und autoadjuster aus, dann stellt keiner mehr den Sound aus.


----------



## EgonOlsen (8. Dez 2004)

Hansdampf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dankechön
> 
> jnlp update 2.Teil:
> <j2se version="1.4+" java-vm-args="-ea -Xincgc -Xmx200m"/>
> hoffe, dass es wieder hilft. Kann gut sein, dass bei 800x600 die voreingestellten 64Mb(sind sie das?) knapp werden und der gc dauernd läuft.


Ja, 64MB sind der Defaultwert. Mit dem neuen jnlp klappt es viel besser, das Hakeln ist jetzt komplett weg.


----------



## Hansdampf (12. Dez 2004)

webstart rockt! wer braucht denn da noch ein jar File ? :wink: 

der Autopilot macht nun keine Punkte mehr, und die Maikäfer im Buglevel sind nun Bodengegner (vorher fälschlicherweise Luft). D.h. man kann nun gemütlich durchfliegen (noch nicht viel los) und wird mit einem Riesenkäfer belohnt.


----------

